# Cotton 101



## Alex

Cotton 101

Always wash you hands before your build. I use purell hand sanitizer without aloe.


Being a Scientist, I can't help but experiment on EVERYTHING I get my hands on. Goes with the territory..  And, I started with Angel Hair. I kept changing HOW MUCH Angel Hair I put in the coil. Starting at where It was TIGHT trying to pull it through, till when it was SO loose, it nearly fell out on it's own. I made a Unexpected observation. From the point where it was TIGHT, all the way down to where it was "Normal" for a cotton build, you know, just enough, so there was drag on it, but not too much, I'd vape on it a while, and pull it right back out. And, even when the cotton was in normally, slight drag pulling it left then right through the coil, after being pulled out, I found Long PURE white parts of the cotton that was under the coil. That meant, the juice NEVER touched parts of the cotton. Some of it, little clumps of it (Laterally), were white. That made me wonder, So, I tried Ko Gen Do, and Muji, two of the famous Japanese cotton brands, like Angel Hair, it required no washing or cleaning. Found the same thing. I had to really loosen it up, till it was REALLY loose to get it to the point where it was ALL being used. As, I also noticed the parts that were white, had seen next to NO heat, as it would have at least colored up some, had there been any real heat there. SO, the Juice, was acting as a Thermal xfer medium, transferring energy to the cotton WITH juice in it, and NOT to that cotton, with NO juice. Now, that was not Entirely true of course, as if you took a perfectly white piece of cotton, NEW, put it in a coil, and fired it, You'd get a UNDESIRED effect. IF drawn on, you'd get a Unbelievably horrid taste. Didn't do it, I just know what a dry hit tastes like.  Or, and very likely with a low resistance coil, it would immediately Start a atomizer fire. Had those, been there, DON'T like it. When the Proper amount of cotton was in it, it felt VERY loose, but, It worked MUCH better, as all the energy, was being used to vaporize the juice. Just a tidbit of info., that you can use, maybe pass on. But, one thing is FOR CERTAIN. The "Tightness" of the cotton in the coil, has a DEFINITE impact on atomizer performance. Now, when properly wicked, I am getting nearly 10 days on a build, could go longer, but, the wicking ability drops off.

YouTube Audio Interview from my friend Jai @ VapeL1fe.com

For 1000’s of years and still today cotton fiber has been used in skin contact applications, clothing, absorbent products, wound dressing, surgical products it was known as the absorbent fiber. Very absorbent to blood and other fluids. It’s the fiber of first choice when wiping, absorbing, dressing….. The safety of cotton ~ it is unequal by any other fiber. From a toxicity point cotton is incredibly safe. Cotton fibers could be used in dough just as wood pulp and your body would treat it as any other fiber.
It does come in a variety of thicknesses and lengths making it and engineering material. The coarser grades of fiber are more absorbent and can handle the hot subohm builds. The finer grades have tremendous capillary action but a lower holding capacity, ohm+.



The chemical composition of cotton fiber is as follows: 
cellulose 91.00% 
water 7.85% 
protoplasm, pectins 0.55% 
waxes, fatty substances 0.40% 
mineral salts 0.20% 

Reading below: Keep in mind my cottons are not bleached or finished with anything.






Gossypol is a phenolic compound produced by pigment glands in cotton stems, leaves, seeds, and flower buds. The highest concentrations are actually located in the seed coat. I don't eat cotton seed, I would not eat over 50# every 2 weeks if you decide to eat the seed. This link is to the Gossypol Toxicity from Cottonseed Products Review in the Scientific World Journal 2014

source: http://www.cottonman.com/whycotton.htm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Mario

hey @Alex i think im little drunk, but is your profile pic breast growing bigger?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

haha lol

but thanks Alex this is informative


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Mario said:


> hey @Alex i think im little drunk, but is your profile pic breast growing bigger?



Could be from all the researcher medals he's got pinned on there now, or he left out the 'padding' tips from the 'Cotton 101' text.

/End of derail


----------



## Mario

lol


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Alex 

Is he saying we must wick cotton looser?


----------



## zaVaper

To add to this, something worth trying with your Muji or Koh Gen Do... 

Peel the first and last layer off the pad, the middle cotton is what you are after. Then follow @Alex 's lead on minimal wicking.

To illustrate this. below is a pad of Koh Gen Do





Below is the same pad, with that first layer of "skin" being removed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

